# Dana R viewing



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

I have just been playing with a little Dana R pump 
All I can say is oh wow what a nice piece of equipment. Nice and sleek so small as well. Easy to read/see as well.
Very impressed with it.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to have a look at one yet, but haven't heard great things about it i.e they are the cheapest pump for a reason. Are you thinking of getting one? If you are will be interested in finding out how you find it.


----------



## Liz! (Feb 15, 2011)

What does it not do that the Cosmo does, what will you miss?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> I haven't had a chance to have a look at one yet, but haven't heard great things about it i.e they are the cheapest pump for a reason. Are you thinking of getting one? If you are will be interested in finding out how you find it.



The reason they are cheaper is because the company that makes them does not screw the last penny out of you like the Americans do.
There is a lot of nice stuff on that pump and the handset/remote has the same features as the pump plus a blood glucose meter. The UK suppliers have also passed on the savings to the NHS.

Being cheaper does not make it the worst pump. The combo is the most expensive over a 4 yr period for a conventional pump yet it is a zxspectrum compared to the others.
The omnipod costs ?12,000 over a 4 yr period  yet is not as good feature wise compared to other pumps. (conventional cost's about ?6.000)

I love my Cozmo to bits and it is renowned for being the best on the market, but this pump is a close contender.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

Liz! said:


> What does it not do that the Cosmo does, what will you miss?



I will miss the % increase for unexpected high numbers but that's about all I think


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 15, 2011)

Can you operate it from both the pump and handset? 

The more I compare the different pumps the harder I am finding my choice to be. But I have to hold fire to 2 weeks before my pump start so will probably change my mind several times before that


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> Can you operate it from both the pump and handset?
> 
> The more I compare the different pumps the harder I am finding my choice to be. But I have to hold fire to 2 weeks before my pump start so will probably change my mind several times before that



Yes, you can operate from both. The only dif in the handset to the pump function is that the handset has a built in blood glucose monitor.
The handset is just slightly longer than a lighter. The pump has a nice strap as well attached to it so you can have it around your neck if you want to.

Ask to see the dif pumps up close then decide what you want.
I liked the animas as well, but it only has 12 basal changes during the day. I have 15 in use on my pump now, So even though I liked it it no good for me.

Write down what you would like and what you think you will need. Then look at each pump and decide what you want that way.


----------



## Liz! (Feb 15, 2011)

How many alarms does it have? Types and how many (Missed meal? Blood glucose?).

Does it have an alarm to remind you to change your set? 

Can you scroll through windows to view things easily like when set should be changed, when last BG was, when last bolus was etc like the Cozmo? 

Is the set change quick? 

And is it a luer or only its own? 

Does it have a light?

What sort of battery?

Does it feel tough? My only crit of the cozmo is that the battery cover breaks quite often...


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> Can you operate it from both the pump and handset?
> 
> The more I compare the different pumps the harder I am finding my choice to be. But I have to hold fire to 2 weeks before my pump start so will probably change my mind several times before that



http://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/product-information/paradigm-veo/key-features-and-benefits.html

Hi Nikki,

It is better if you do your research before making your decision as you have to keep the pump for four years so try to get the best that suits your needs. The above link is obviously our choice and that is because of the CGM - but it depends if that is what you would like and whether you can get funding for sensors. Also the 'veo' goes down to 0.025 increments which is great if you are insulin sensitive like Alex. Everybody likes their own pump and so you will get lots of difference views - just make sure you choose what is best for you.

Have you contacted any of the reps from the pump companies yet. We went to a couple of demonstrations of pumps and preferred the 'veo'. I wasnt so keen on the screen on the Animas and found the Medtronic much easier to understand.

Pumper Sue,
The Dana R looks nice and light - but for us it wouldnt be suitable due to the fact that we sometimes need smaller increments of basal. We also dont like having to carry another device like a remote control as it is easily lost - but then Alex is twelve, and a boy, so doesnt need or want any extra things to remember. It is all about what suits you and your lifestyle. I would be interested to know your views on this pump if you choose it.Bev


----------



## Liz! (Feb 15, 2011)

The basal goes down to 0.01 - do you need smaller than that? If so, which one does?

Doesn't the DanaR have a CGM it links with? I thought it did?


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2011)

Liz! said:


> The basal goes down to 0.025 - do you need smaller than that? If so, which one does?
> 
> Doesn't the DanaR have a CGM it link with? I thought it did?



Hi Liz,
Not sure what you are asking. Yes, some children need zero basal for a few hours in the day - but I was saying that the 'veo' suits Alex as it goes down to 0.025 which a lot of pumps dont - they only go down to 0.050 which for some people is too much. I think the Dana R just has the remote control - I couldnt see a built-in CGM - but will go and look.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

> The Dana R looks nice and light - but for us it wouldnt be suitable due to the fact that we sometimes need smaller increments of basal. We also dont like having to carry another device like a remote control as it is easily lost - but then Alex is twelve, and a boy, so doesnt need or want any extra things to remember. It is all about what suits you and your lifestyle. I would be interested to know your views on this pump if you choose it.Bev



Bev the pump is very light and very sturdy too.
The whole point of the handset is you can use it or not as you please. IE, the pump is fully functional without the handset.



> How many alarms does it have? Types and how many (Missed meal? Blood glucose?).
> 
> Does it have an alarm to remind you to change your set?
> 
> ...



Liz,
As to set change I have no idea it shouldn't be any longer than you take now it all basically the same 
Not a lure lock, then neither is medtronic.
Yes it has lights
It feels very tuff. You must be a vandal to break the battery cap  I own up to never having changed mine on my Cozmo.
Theres lots of bleep and alarms or vibrate reminders take your pick. 
I can't tell you all the features as forgotten some lol but does seem easy to programe and load the cartridge, also seems a lot less button pushing than the Cozmo.
It's water proof as well, battery lasts 6 - 8 weeks. must be a small battery as pump very small but forgot to ask what type.
basal smallest it goes to is 0.01
No CGM but deals can be made to include Dexcom at a favourable price I think you will find.


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Bev the pump is very light and very sturdy too.
> The whole point of the handset is you can use it or not as you please. IE, the pump is fully functional without the handset.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Pumper Sue,
The 0.01 basal is impressive - do you know what increments it goes up by as this might suit some children with small insulin needs.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper Sue,
> The 0.01 basal is impressive - do you know what increments it goes up by as this might suit some children with small insulin needs.Bev



Erm, no idea bev, sorry. As not quite sure what you mean.
The lowest setting for basal would be zero and the increments of increase are by 0.01 if that's what you mean.


----------



## Liz! (Feb 15, 2011)

Aah, maybe it ws the Dexcom deal I was thinking of. 

The changing of sets is definitely NOT the same on all machines! After using the Cozmo I had to use the Medtronic once and it drove me NUTS how long it took and how clumsy was the procedure. If you've never had the Cozmo, or never used the Medtronic since,  I don't think you'd notice but I wouldn't have changed back to Medtronic just for that reason alone!

I have read though that the set changing has become easier with the Veo.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Aah, maybe it ws the Dexcom deal I was thinking of.
> 
> The changing of sets is definitely NOT the same on all machines! After using the Cozmo I had to use the Medtronic once and it drove me NUTS how long it took and how clumsy was the procedure. If you've never had the Cozmo, or never used the Medtronic since,  I don't think you'd notice but I wouldn't have changed back to Medtronic just for that reason alone!
> 
> I have read though that the set changing has become easier with the Veo.



Think I mis understood you liz.
If you mean the cartridge change then it was very quick and easy to do. The rep did the change not me. So suspect it would take a few mins untill you are used to it.


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Erm, no idea bev, sorry. As not quite sure what you mean.
> The lowest setting for basal would be zero and the increments of increase are by 0.01 if that's what you mean.



Hi Pumper Sue,
Do the increments go up by 0.010, because some of them go up to this once they reach 1 unit - but thereafter they go up by 0.500 - which wouldnt be good for us as Alex's basal increments go up from 0.025, 0.0500 0.0750 and so on. If I am right, (and we have only used the Medtronic pump) then other pumps dont have these tiny amounts for basal increments. But if this goes up by 0.010 up to a full unit and so on , then this is really good - especially for children.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 15, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Pumper Sue,
> Do the increments go up by 0.010, because some of them go up to this once they reach 1 unit - but thereafter they go up by 0.500 - which wouldnt be good for us as Alex's basal increments go up from 0.025, 0.0500 0.0750 and so on. If I am right, (and we have only used the Medtronic pump) then other pumps dont have these tiny amounts for basal increments. But if this goes up by 0.010 up to a full unit and so on , then this is really good - especially for children.Bev



Hi bev as far as I know the increments go up by 0.01 unit/hr. This does need to be checked though with Advanced Therapeutics. I know when I spoke to John the owner he said the smaller increments would suit me better as I am very insulin sensitive.

Sue


----------

